

Aviva Investors accidentally fires entire company via email - jacobr
http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/04/20/us-britain-aviva-email-idUSBRE83J1KC20120420

======
mooism2
Why rewrite the title to something that isn't true?

------
wxl
They actually said in the article that they were NOT fired. Horrible title
choice.

